# Few pictures of things I make



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hello Everyone,*
*I just found this site....is great and hope to learn a lot from all of you..You all are so very talented! I live in the mountains of georgia and make rustic adirondack furnishings and am just loving it...Thought I would put up a few pictures, if I can figure out how...lol*

*Ok these pictures are of an 11foot long mirror and 2 cornice boards in the master bath of this huge log lake front home I'm decorating. The mirror and cornice boards are painted a black worn with a stain rubbed over the black, then accented with birch bark that I gathered in Maine, pinecones, acorns, and even deer antler....In case your wondering, I am a girl...lol*


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful work trappeur. That's about as custom as mirror frames get. I might be doing a lot of interior work on a large vacation home in VT. The customer lives here in Jersey and they want to somehow blend traditional and the Adirondak style. It's more of a cottage style home (7500 sq ft. cottage!), not timber frame, but should be interesting.


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Why thankyou so much Joe.....I'm trying to download more pictures of this bathroom for this client that I'm doing work for and I downloaded them all then somehow deleted them! geesh!*
*Hey Joe, I'm from Vermont myself....am headed back up there real quick to make my final destination in my life but going back to Maine.....Would love to see some of your work!*

*Ok, here are a few more pictures.....*

*Trapp*


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful Work!! Really like your style.:smile:

Whoever did the log work also knew what they were doing.:thumbsup:

I have built a few of those full scribe log homes myself, but getting to old for that kind of work. (A few chinkers also)

Ron


----------

